# Hmm high place + tiny ledge = Goat Toy



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Last night we built our babies some platforms to sleep and play on in the barn. I wasn't thinking that they could use them to get in trouble.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Cute as buttons, those two.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh: Oh yea... if they can get as high as they possibly can...they will!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that is too funny. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

My husband calls them trouble 1 and trouble 2. 
We are new to goats so we werent expecting to have to goat proof everything. They are constant enterainment


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

How adorable!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They will use anything to get into more trouble.... Very cute pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My husband calls them trouble 1 and trouble 2.
> We are new to goats so we werent expecting to have to goat proof everything. They are constant enterainment


 :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL way too adorable! Yep, if they can find a way to get into trouble, they will! At least they can see out the windows and into the other stall haha


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Very cute!!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

....I need to get some pretty goats like these!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

so cute!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww! Cute! Trouble and Double Trouble! LOL!


----------

